# shit she kicked me out



## GH Consigliere (Jan 20, 2013)

I got caught in the act on her bed what to do in the truck and broke. Didn't know she was coming early lol took my gear!


----------



## Z499 (Jan 20, 2013)

Well if its over I guess take the one that you got caught with


----------



## longworthb (Jan 20, 2013)

Why didnt u just leave her if u were attracted to someone else. Would've saved alot of hassle bro


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 20, 2013)

i know i guess was confuse both hot now got none but got  my stuff my sever and computer this sucks


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

Never cheat


had a conversation with this beautiful girl while i was out today

she had these incredible eyes..i was blown away by this smile...so open...well.....ITS NEVER WORTH IT...as great as she seemed to be ...if you got on at home taking care of you keep your ass at home taking care of her


i went home and banged the wife by the way


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 20, 2013)

lol well my lost i guess she was a good girl but didnt want my family in the wedding she was kinda out there


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 20, 2013)

Been there, done that... To be driven by your dick is mans best and worst attributes. Find an extended stay hotel in a business area. I found one that was like 229 for a week. It was a shitty little suite but it worked for a week while I developed a plan.
Hope it was a good lay... I hope you got off before she caught you.
...And since your in an emotionally compromised state, possibiliy ready to make bad decisions, you have any photos you would like to share with the group?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

Doesnt soundd like a real relationship so who cares


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 20, 2013)

am fuck up didnt get off was but didnt the worst part she has my cash so stuck like chuck in the truck


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 20, 2013)

Chino007 said:


> am fuck up didnt get off was but didnt the worst part she has my cash so stuck like chuck in the truck



Hopes it at least and extended cab...


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 20, 2013)

Durango


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 20, 2013)

Chino007 said:


> am fuck up didnt get off was but didnt the worst part she has my cash so stuck like chuck in the truck



Wait. You left your cash? You must've been in a mad dash outta there. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 20, 2013)

not waiting got my .40 and gear and some stuff and was out!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 20, 2013)

Like _how much_ cash? Don't tell me she has access to a joint account? 

Hang in there, Chino. Definitely not the end of the world. 

Unless she has keys to the nuclear arsenal and is *REALLY *p.o.'d that you cheated on her.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 20, 2013)

its all gone plus she has the kids but will be replace try to call but no luck let things cum down because i didnt sucks


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 20, 2013)

Chino007 said:


> I got caught in the act on her bed what to do in the truck and broke. Didn't know she was coming early lol took my gear!



Maybe it's your engrish?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 20, 2013)

Fuck those bitches. It's time to turn gay. You'll like them bitches


----------



## Watson (Jan 21, 2013)

when the lights out pussy is pussy, cheating is for dogs

take care of the one u enjoy being with


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 21, 2013)

agree^^


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 21, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> Maybe it's your engrish?



maybe lol


----------



## rage racing (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2013)

Chino007 said:


> its all gone plus she has the kids but will be replace try to call but no luck let things cum down because i didnt sucks



wtf r u saying


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 21, 2013)

Chino007 said:


> its all gone plus she has the kids but will be replace try to call but no luck let things cum down because i didnt sucks




Is she your baby momma?


----------



## ctr10 (Jan 21, 2013)

What's chino doing speaking in code


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 21, 2013)

hard to type on the phone lol sorry lol


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 21, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


> Is she your baby momma?



yea


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 21, 2013)

That's pretty shitty of you and you got exactly what you deserve IMO.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 21, 2013)

If you weren't happy you should have been a man and got out of the relationship.   What did she do to deserve catching you banging another girl on her bed?

That's low man.


----------



## ctr10 (Jan 21, 2013)

Chino got kicked to the curb for banging a hoe in his girlfriend's own bed, and got caught


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 21, 2013)

Well you guys are right she a good girl now trying to kiss ass:-/


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 21, 2013)

in all seriousness i joke around on here allot, but if you want her back go find a couples book and start reading it and then do nice things to get her back in her life. If she actually loves you then she will be willing to seek help with you. My wife went through hell and back with me. Never cheated, but would get girls sending naked pics to my phone from the gym, so she didnt trust me in the gym, i lied about gear with her, then got busted again for talking to girls on text that i never planned on meeting. I also tried to kill a couple people when i got back from iraq (family members) well i dont consider him family members, her sisters husband. Tried to twice, once with a broken chair and the other i tried drowining him in a hot tub. I had some MAJOR issues lol (that was 4 years ago though) 

But she never gave up on me no matter who horrible I was. So we got counceling and started to read a book about marriage. Went over our needs and ect. I am a better husband now and I am there for her allot more with ZERO interest in other girls, she knows Ill look at pics on the forum but thats about it. but now I get pics from her, sex EVERY night but weds.. Weds is my late night at school. Random blow jobs while I am watching tv. It is nuts how much better things are, because she realized from the counselor and the books that it was also her fault to. That it is never just one persons fault. Now it may be mostly mine, but she realized my needs were not being meet and she thought she was satisfying my needs but she wasnt and same goes for me with her. Its a pretty cool book, we read a chapter a night and then its like she is fucking turned on like crazy. The book straight up says that inorder for her to be a good wife she needs to have allot of sex with me. But vice versa i have to show her more affection and ect. 

Life is great now period.. She preps all my food for the week based on my diet, i prep her baths, bring her flowers, read to her, ect. I mean little did I know to get more sex all I had to do is fill the damn bath tub up and bring her flowers... In the past I would just poke her in the but with my bonner in bed until she got tired of getting poked by it.


----------



## SFW (Jan 21, 2013)

If you pay the bills and get mail there, tell her to stfu. you have a right to be there. she cant change locks or refuse you entry.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> in all seriousness i joke around on here allot, but if you want her back go find a couples book and start reading it and then do nice things to get her back in her life. If she actually loves you then she will be willing to seek help with you. My wife went through hell and back with me. Never cheated, but would get girls sending naked pics to my phone from the gym, so she didnt trust me in the gym, i lied about gear with her, then got busted again for talking to girls on text that i never planned on meeting. I also tried to kill a couple people when i got back from iraq (family members) well i dont consider him family members, her sisters husband. Tried to twice, once with a broken chair and the other i tried drowining him in a hot tub. I had some MAJOR issues lol (that was 4 years ago though)
> 
> But she never gave up on me no matter who horrible I was. So we got counceling and started to read a book about marriage. Went over our needs and ect. I am a better husband now and I am there for her allot more with ZERO interest in other girls, she knows Ill look at pics on the forum but thats about it. but now I get pics from her, sex EVERY night but weds.. Weds is my late night at school. Random blow jobs while I am watching tv. It is nuts how much better things are, because she realized from the counselor and the books that it was also her fault to. That it is never just one persons fault. Now it may be mostly mine, but she realized my needs were not being meet and she thought she was satisfying my needs but she wasnt and same goes for me with her. Its a pretty cool book, we read a chapter a night and then its like she is fucking turned on like crazy. The book straight up says that inorder for her to be a good wife she needs to have allot of sex with me. But vice versa i have to show her more affection and ect.
> 
> Life is great now period.. She preps all my food for the week based on my diet, i prep her baths, bring her flowers, read to her, ect. I mean little did I know to get more sex all I had to do is fill the damn bath tub up and bring her flowers... In the past I would just poke her in the but with my bonner in bed until she got tired of getting poked by it.



crazy how an attitude change will turn them back on


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 21, 2013)

will give it a try thanks bro


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 21, 2013)

OP was porkin 2 fatties lol j/k 

But srsly, keep it in your pants next time bond.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 21, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> in all seriousness i joke around on here allot, but if you want her back go find a couples book and start reading it and then do nice things to get her back in her life. If she actually loves you then she will be willing to seek help with you. My wife went through hell and back with me. Never cheated, but would get girls sending naked pics to my phone from the gym, so she didnt trust me in the gym, i lied about gear with her, then got busted again for talking to girls on text that i never planned on meeting. I also tried to kill a couple people when i got back from iraq (family members) well i dont consider him family members, her sisters husband. Tried to twice, once with a broken chair and the other i tried drowining him in a hot tub. I had some MAJOR issues lol (that was 4 years ago though)
> 
> But she never gave up on me no matter who horrible I was. So we got counceling and started to read a book about marriage. Went over our needs and ect. I am a better husband now and I am there for her allot more with ZERO interest in other girls, she knows Ill look at pics on the forum but thats about it. but now I get pics from her, sex EVERY night but weds.. Weds is my late night at school. Random blow jobs while I am watching tv. It is nuts how much better things are, because she realized from the counselor and the books that it was also her fault to. That it is never just one persons fault. Now it may be mostly mine, but she realized my needs were not being meet and she thought she was satisfying my needs but she wasnt and same goes for me with her. Its a pretty cool book, we read a chapter a night and then its like she is fucking turned on like crazy. The book straight up says that inorder for her to be a good wife she needs to have allot of sex with me. But vice versa i have to show her more affection and ect.
> 
> Life is great now period.. She preps all my food for the week based on my diet, i prep her baths, bring her flowers, read to her, ect. I mean little did I know to get more sex all I had to do is fill the damn bath tub up and bring her flowers... In the past I would just poke her in the but with my bonner in bed until she got tired of getting poked by it.






^^^ Yea... this guy gets it.

Woman love when you act like a fag.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 21, 2013)

In my experience if your cheating the relationship is not worth effort it's going to take to get back to a "ok- but she's always going to hold it over you" point... 
not to be a dick but I think your fucked here. Focus your efforts on salvaging the relationship with the mom enough to maintains a fair working situation for the kid.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 21, 2013)

Well she has a replacement fuck that was fast! Well that sucks, it's now to move on! :-/ let's keep on  moven


----------



## Deity (Jan 22, 2013)

Chino007 said:


> Well she has a replacement fuck that was fast! Well that sucks, it's now to move on! :-/ let's keep on  moven


If thats the case it sounds like you weren't the only one cheating.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 22, 2013)

Deity said:


> If thats the case it sounds like you weren't the only one cheating.



Bingo


----------



## malk (Jan 22, 2013)

she's pinning all your gears,shes makin all kindzzz of gainz...


----------



## malcolm383 (Jan 22, 2013)

Do you remember what the name of the book is? I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 22, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Fuck those bitches. It's time to turn gay. You'll like them bitches



LMAO.  OP = dumbass.


----------



## ctr10 (Jan 22, 2013)

Chino007 said:


> Well she has a replacement fuck that was fast! Well that sucks, it's now to move on! :-/ let's keep on moven


She got the replacement fuck because she know's it will eat at you like a cancer


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 22, 2013)

Suicide?


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 22, 2013)

Chino007 said:


> Well she has a replacement fuck that was fast! Well that sucks, it's now to move on! :-/ let's keep on  moven



Maybe it's just a fetish phase she is going through.  She wants you to kick in the door, throw the dude shagging her through the front window while he's still got a boner and then you bend her over and punish her ass like it's meant to be punished.  

It'll either get you back in or in jail.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 22, 2013)

malcolm383 said:


> Do you remember what the name of the book is? I'd like to give it a try.





^^^ you r so phuckin negged for this post it's not even funny.








[/IMG]


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 22, 2013)

I think you should get her back by fucking a hot tranny.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 22, 2013)

^^^ Or at least a girl that kinda looks like a man


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Do not worry, chino. There are plenty more fat, disgusting white girls left for you. Stick to the more important task of finishing the lawn work you started. The grass won't cut itself, ya know?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 22, 2013)

Why are you sleeping in your truck and not with the hoochie you were bangin'?   Is she dating someone/married too?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2013)

even if she took you back she would now feel free to fuck around on you. and telling her you have the right to stay there at this point would be a very bad choice unless you have a lifetime supply of no-doze and a tear proof penis. i think the last guy that tried that was John Wayne


Bobbitt


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## jay_steel (Jan 22, 2013)

malcolm383 said:


> Do you remember what the name of the book is? I'd like to give it a try.



Ill get it tonight, its on her ipad... She does most the reading to i just listen and then she asks me what i would like and thought. Last night we talked about doing thing for each other. So we made a list of things we both have to do with in a month. I get oral sex while playing video games lol, wake up to a blow job, lap dance in lingerie, and an hour massage.

all i have to do is take a bath with her, candle light dinner, picnic, and give her a massage. 

shit thats a win win situation


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 22, 2013)

I think it's kind of shitty that all of your requests involve some sort of selfish sexual activity. Don't get me fucked up, I'm all for blowjobs while I'm playing COD but I think I would have omitted a couple of those and made more of a date out of them. Maybe like take her fishing or go on some sort of trip I wanted to take, like a weekend trip to watch a super cross race. See if you do that, then there's also a chance that you'll get a BJ and you get to enjoy something with her....other than her pretending to gag on you cock.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 22, 2013)

I think i'm the youngest on this forum (25)

And I think I have the least women problems outta all of you.

I don't even have a big dick either... it's huge... lol jk it's small.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> I think i'm the youngest on this forum (25)
> 
> And I think I have the least women problems outta all of you.
> 
> I don't even have a big dick either... it's huge... lol jk it's small.



That's cause your a fat fucking fag


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 22, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> I think i'm the youngest on this forum (25)
> 
> And I think I have the least women problems outta all of you.
> 
> I don't even have a big dick either... it's huge... lol jk it's small.



I'm married, this September will be 20 years.  No problems here.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 23, 2013)

She loves me called me bitch and to come back I can't  touch her the moment and and wants me to sleep in the in the next room odd


----------



## Milwdude (Jan 23, 2013)

We all think with our little heads at times, it's what makes us guys, lol. Some a little, some a lot.  Move on bro, you can do it.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 23, 2013)

Chino007 said:


> She loves me called me bitch and to come back I can't  touch her the moment and and wants me to sleep in the in the next room odd




Beats sleeping in your truck I guess.  Plus you can jerk off in the spare bedroom, if they catch you doing that in your truck, you won't be able live within 1000' of a school bus stop for the rest of your life.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 23, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> I think i'm the youngest on this forum (25)
> 
> And I think I have the least women problems outta all of you.
> 
> I don't even have a big dick either... it's huge... lol jk it's small.



I'm coming up on five years and married life is great ass munch.  Instead of diamonds, we're signing a contract on a gunite pool this Friday to celebrate.  

Enjoy staring at the little boys at the YMCA pool this summer Fat Fuck.


----------



## Watson (Jan 23, 2013)

I wish u all the best dude, BUT in my opinion, if u get caught fucking around its time to move on.....


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 23, 2013)

Yea I know I will make things right with her


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 23, 2013)

By make things right, do you mean not fucking any more random women?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 23, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


> I'm coming up on five years and married life is great ass munch.  Instead of diamonds, we're signing a contract on a gunite pool this Friday to celebrate.
> 
> Enjoy staring at the little boys at the YMCA pool this summer Fat Fuck.





^^ has no idea his wife cheats


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 23, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> That's cause your a fat fucking fag





^^^ Wears hats to hide the fact he's bald.... no one buys it.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 23, 2013)

^^^Has a prolapsed anus and is on food stamps.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 23, 2013)

^^^ Is up in da cut


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 23, 2013)

SloppyJ said:


> By make things right, do you mean not fucking any more random women?



no more she a keeper i just fucked up


----------



## H H (Jan 23, 2013)

Why didn't you just fuck the skank somewhere else? Never shit your own nest bro. I have always been a cheater and I am fine with it I have been cheated on also its not a big fucking deal. Its called being human. Some don't cheat. Good for you have fun with your wife. Some look at porn. Have fun jerking off. Some cheat. Great have fun with your infidelity. OP I wouldn't be so hard on yourself and for you to say that your girl is a good one and your not going to cheat again. This I don't buy. You know she already fucked another dude. The first girl that waves her pussy in your face you are going to be all over it. And you will use the fact that your girl slept with another man to justify it. And I am fine with that. But bro if you have kids don't bring skanks back to your house get a damn motel for twenty thirty bucks. If your kids would have saw that it may take a toll on them. Either way it was a funny ass thread. Good luck.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 23, 2013)

Chino007 said:


> no more she a keeper i just fucked up



No offense, but I wouldn't jump to any conclusions simply because you feel regret.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 23, 2013)

Get things ironed out, money and all that shit settled, break it off and don't make the same mistake twice.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 23, 2013)

H H said:


> Why didn't you just fuck the skank somewhere else? Never shit your own nest bro. I have always been a cheater and I am fine with it I have been cheated on also its not a big fucking deal. Its called being human. Some don't cheat. Good for you have fun with your wife. Some look at porn. Have fun jerking off. Some cheat. Great have fun with your infidelity. OP I wouldn't be so hard on yourself and for you to say that your girl is a good one and your not going to cheat again. This I don't buy. You know she already fucked another dude. The first girl that waves her pussy in your face you are going to be all over it. And you will use the fact that your girl slept with another man to justify it. And I am fine with that. But bro if you have kids don't bring skanks back to your house get a damn motel for twenty thirty bucks. If your kids would have saw that it may take a toll on them. Either way it was a funny ass thread. Good luck.



^^^ he's fine with that


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2013)

Chino007 said:


> no more she a keeper i just fucked up



tell her it was accidental


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 23, 2013)

lol


----------



## Milwdude (Jan 23, 2013)

Hang in there bro!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## country1911 (Jan 23, 2013)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 30, 2013)

What's the latest on your baby momma chino?  Has she let you snuggle and cop a feel yet?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 30, 2013)

trying but she not letting up in the same roof, but looks at me like she wants to fist fight


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 30, 2013)

^^^^Sounds promising. Think fucking her best friend would help your cause?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 30, 2013)

^^^^ Virgin


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 30, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


> ^^^^Sounds promising. Think fucking her best friend would help your cause?



maybe lol jk


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 30, 2013)

ooo that book by the way is called his needs her needs. fucking good book. I never thought I would admit this but I cant keep up with sex after we started this book.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 30, 2013)

just got buy that book and bring it home. Tell her that you read the first few chapters and that you emotionally understand what she is going through and there are no amount of words that can make this up to you but i promise that i am doing my best to change my actions. I would like to sit down each night and read to each other. I can even just read to you and have you relax and listen. 

cook her dinner, bring flowers, and ect. dont expect a thank you or her to dive in to your arms just keep doing things and go about how things are now.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 30, 2013)

Playboy lol


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 30, 2013)

Going to try it out


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2013)

Chino007 said:


> Going to try it out



If she refuses to play along, flush her head down the toilet and fk her in the pooper


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 30, 2013)

^^^ girls love it i saw that on youporn... she loved it... then you piss in her ass


----------



## Milwdude (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow, guess there is proof that gear can produce mood swings, lol. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 30, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> If she refuses to play along, flush her head down the toilet and fk her in the pooper



Then finish her off with some ATM action.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 30, 2013)

hahah this reminded me of my first 3 some... I was fucking this girls ass while the other girl was on top of her making out. The girl not being fucked did not now i was fucking her ass and out of no where she was all i wantto taste your pussy so she grabbed my dick notrealizing where it was and started to suck it and then got this gross look on her face... ahhah the other bitch wasnt clean... It was priceless which it was on film.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2013)

Post vid or GTFO


----------



## Milwdude (Jan 30, 2013)

Exactly!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 30, 2013)

We had sex!! had a little straggle and hAd to hold her down! kinda weirded now thinking about it. she tried to run but made love


----------



## Milwdude (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome dude!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kynk (Jan 30, 2013)

She's keeping your gear? Damn! Gl


----------



## kynk (Jan 30, 2013)

Ah, didn't see multiple pages!


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 31, 2013)

Chino007 said:


> We had sex!! had a little straggle and hAd to hold her down! kinda weirded now thinking about it. she tried to run but made love



Uh....let's see....

She struggled,

She fought,

Tried to run,

You had to hold her down and do the deed.

In some circles that is called rape.

I hope she liked it. If not you may get a nice set of steel bracelets and a 300 pound black guy Bubba as a room mate who will say you have a pretty mouth...just sayin'.


----------



## kuankung (Jan 31, 2013)

THAT'S JUST fucken retarded ... As much as no one wants to hear karma is a bitch, its true. If you can deal with the aftermath all power to you. The fact is you may not walk in on your wife banging dude on your lazy boy recliner but maybe you lose  dream job, daughters a whore, illness.....


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 1, 2013)

she kicked me out again the only thing i told her i love you then she said get the fuck out i dont undersand?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 1, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> just got buy that book and bring it home. Tell her that you read the first few chapters and that you emotionally understand what she is going through and there are no amount of words that can make this up to you but i promise that i am doing my best to change my actions. I would like to sit down each night and read to each other. I can even just read to you and have you relax and listen.
> 
> cook her dinner, bring flowers, and ect. dont expect a thank you or her to dive in to your arms just keep doing things and go about how things are now.



got the book didnt work she told me fuck me and that book lol sucks


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 1, 2013)

Chino007 said:


> got the book didnt work she told me fuck me and that book lol sucks


Didnt want to be like that...but that book is for people with comminaticaton problems, not for those that are fucking around on each other... I think your literature on that subject is going to be less plentiful.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 1, 2013)

u think lol well we are done its cool tho not going to begg fuck it moven on now to find a home lol


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 1, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Didnt want to be like that...but that book is for people with comminaticaton problems, not for those that are fucking around on each other... I think your literature on that subject is going to be less plentiful.



the entire first 3 chapters is about cheating lol. The book goes into huge details about why stuff like that happens and how to strengthen your relationship if it does happen.


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 1, 2013)

that sucks, then the only thing I would suggest is time away.


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 1, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> I think i'm the youngest on this forum (25)
> 
> And I think I have the least women problems outta all of you.
> 
> I don't even have a big dick either... it's huge... lol jk it's small.



I'm 24..... face


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 1, 2013)

Chino007 said:


> We had sex!! had a little straggle and hAd to hold her down! kinda weirded now thinking about it. she tried to run but made love



what the fuck is wrong with you


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 1, 2013)

kuankung said:


> THAT'S JUST fucken retarded ... As much as no one wants to hear karma is a bitch, its true. If you can deal with the aftermath all power to you. The fact is you may not walk in on your wife banging dude on your *lazy boy recliner but maybe you lose  dream job, daughters a whore, illness*.....



so you covered getting cheated on, losing your job, daughter sleeping around, getting sick... I have no evidence to back this up, but I'm pretty sure most people will experience at least one of those 4 things, bad karma or not.


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 1, 2013)

dogsoldier said:


> Uh....let's see....
> 
> She struggled,
> 
> ...



Not if she gets pregnant...


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what the fuck is wrong with you


Nothing thats how we make love  that's not normal? Left her crying it was that good!


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 2, 2013)

dogsoldier said:


> Uh....let's see....
> 
> She struggled,
> 
> ...



Some dudes are just too stupid to live.


----------



## Supreme Allah (Feb 3, 2013)

Chino007 said:


> she kicked me out again the only thing i told her i love you then she said get the fuck out i dont undersand?



you should try speaking english sometime and maybe she will understand you


----------

